# Let the catchbox help you improve your shooting



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

There are a lot of useful tips to help you improve your shooting #1 being "practice,practice,practice" others being changing the size of the target to gradually increasing your distance, but I came to a recent discovery when going from my catchbox at work to my smaller portable catchbox outside. I realized that after making that switch that adjustment came quicker, So I came to this conclusion that the catchbox sort of becomes "part of the target" when aiming since it affects my field of view.

I guess the best way to explain it is the catchbox acts as a "sight" and asists on concentrating your focus closer to the target. I know when I try something new either shooting farther away or at a smaller target, that it takes me longer to "get it down" when I place the object in an open field, as suppose to starting out in one of my catchboxes. This maybe all in my mind, but I think that is the point









So I plan, hopefully in the near future, to make various size "frames" (decreasing in size) for catchbox @ work to help on my field of view.

That's the theory anyway

thanks

LGD


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I recently had a idea of useing a fold up travle golf chip net which is netted so you can only see the can and can also catch your ammo


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Similar situation Duck, I shot at a 4" disk with a 3" orange paste dot on it for a long time. I can hit it all day long now from 10 to 15 meters, but put a 4" plate up without the orange dot and my score goes down. It's all about visualization, I don't use anything as a sight and shoot straight up vertical so its all eye, hand and brain coordination. Similarly, I shoot objects better than paper targets. Go figure.
Philly


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i dont aim.. so i dont think this would help me...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

oh contraire mon frere

I believe this would help non aimers as well, because either way aim or not, the eye is trying to focus in on the target, take baseball pitchers for instance, so if something is added to "shrink" the field of view it should show improvement on target contact.

LGD


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

the more smaller the target for me the more i improve,i like the pressure lol.all jokes aside,best thing ive found so far for me is a piece of wood 4x1 inch dowel,i find even if im missing im within a half inch of the dowel so in my eyes,good target to practise on if ur a game shooter ie rabbit pigeon pheasant etc


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

If your theory helps you LGD go for it









Wingshooting? flying catch box! now that would be cool


----------

